
Lenovo Reveals Unexpected Details About Summer 2020 ThinkPads - freedomben
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/08/lenovo-has-2-awesome-surprises-for-linux-thinkpad-customers-in-2020/
======
freedomben
Some real exciting stuff in there:

> _As a testament to that, Pearson says that should you decide to wipe one of
> these ThinkPad hard drives and install a clean version of Fedora 32
> Workstation, the only difference from what Lenovo ships will be some
> documentation. No proprietary blobs, no “Lenovo exclusive” software._

Mainlined fingerprint reader drivers, mainline stylus support with Wacom!
Pretty neat.

------
Antonov45
Advertisement, imho.

